# What Kind of Lawn Mower Do You Have?  Take the Poll!



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2017)

Yesterday I mowed my lawn and weed areas.  We have two lawn mowers, the newer one for the grass and the old one for the weed areas, both are gasoline engines.  What kind of lawn mower do you have?  Please take the poll to share your answer.  :chores:


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 15, 2017)

One of the costs of being badly disabled is never having to mow the yard, both good and bad: no mower cost, but $25/month for a landscaper. Too small a yard for a ride on.... Maybe when I finally agree to a scooter, I can pull one behind me.... screw that, $25 is a bargain....


----------



## Callie (May 15, 2017)

3 mowers -  A riding mower and an electric push. I also have a gas push that I don't use because it's too heavy for me to use on the sloping areas.


----------



## nvtribefan (May 15, 2017)

No lawn, no lawnmower.  But a xeriscaped property requires plenty of maintenance.


----------



## Don M. (May 15, 2017)

I have a Toro Personal Pace for the smaller areas, and going around the dozens of trees....then, I get out the Husqvarna 24HP/48" riding mower to get the rest of the yard.  Then, to keep the weeds down around the main yard, and our walking trails through the woods open, I have a 60" Brush Hog that I attach to my Kubota B2910 tractor.  I also have 3 weed eaters...2 Stihl units, and a big Poulan that I keep a saw blade mounted on to cut down smaller trees.  I love to play outdoors with all my "toys".


----------



## IKE (May 16, 2017)

Gas rear bag push mower made by Snapper.......gas line trimmer and leaf blower made by Stihl.


----------



## Pappy (May 16, 2017)

A Toby. He does it once a week on Thursdays. Best mower I ever had. :sentimental:


----------



## Marie5656 (May 16, 2017)

LOL, Seabreeze, you did not have my answer...my lawn mower is my neighbor across the street.  SO I voted for I do not own one.


----------



## JustBonee (May 16, 2017)

I've been mowing with a gas mower on my 3/4 acre of land for some time.   When it bites the dust,  I'm thinking of getting an electric one because I feel  not having to deal with oil and gas would be an improvement..   but since I'm not there yet, I really don't know.


----------



## jujube (May 16, 2017)

The tiny strip of grass around our house gets mowed every Monday morning by the management association.  Otherwise, I could probably do it with a pair of nail clippers.


----------



## Timetrvlr (May 16, 2017)

I have a 16" battery-powered electric mower with a Lithium Ion battery, very light weight. I also have a battery-powered trimmer. I'm trying to divorce gasoline as much as possible.


----------



## Harley (May 16, 2017)

I just bought a new mower, and the front wheels are not right..but getting the people I bought it from to make good on it, I get BS..Anyway, I called the manufacturer..we'll see what happens..It wasn't cheap either..


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 17, 2017)




----------



## HipGnosis (Jun 2, 2017)

Harley said:


> I just bought a new mower, and the front wheels are not right..but getting the people I bought it from to make good on it, I get BS..Anyway, I called the manufacturer..we'll see what happens..It wasn't cheap either..


What type did you get?   I just recently learned that there are rechargeable mowers now; both push and riding.  My next one will be rechargeable.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 10, 2017)

What kind of lawn mower do I have?

To be honest, my wife prefers to do all the mowing, trimming, etc.

Technically speaking, grass does not grow in the rocky, sandy soil of the High Desert, so sod has to be imported in sections for those who "must have" a lawn.

Here's a shot of our grassless front yard:

HDH


----------



## Manatee (Jul 12, 2017)

I gave away the mower in 1987 when we bought a condo townhouse and I haven't missed it yet.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Jul 13, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> What kind of lawn mower do I have?
> 
> To be honest, my wife prefers to do all the mowing, trimming, etc.
> 
> ...



We had a small yard when we lived in Tombstone, Arizona (desert country). I wanted a touch of green but did not want a lawn to care for in the summer heat. I found a type of low-growing fine-lobed succulent and planted a 4' X 6' "lawn" by the front door. It never required mowing, just water it occasionally, and looked great. Also found a thornless cactus and planted those in our rock garden.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 13, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> What kind of lawn mower do I have?
> 
> To be honest, my wife prefers to do all the mowing, trimming, etc.
> 
> ...


That's my kind of yard!


----------



## terry123 (Jul 13, 2017)

Lawn service comes each Tuesday and spends the day on the property.  I did all the lawn work for years when I was married and raising kids. Nice to let it happen without me.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 13, 2017)

In Desert country, a "Touch of Green" looks out of place.

When you live in the Desert, then let it *look* like the Desert! 

We had a front lawn, but I killed it and replaced it with 26 tons of California Gold landscaping gravel.

I was about 73 or 74 when I did this work.

HiDesertHal


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 13, 2017)

For my "light work":




For more


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 13, 2017)

terry123 said:


> Lawn service comes each Tuesday and spends the day on the property.  I did all the lawn work for years when I was married and raising kids. Nice to let it happen without me.



 I'm glad you call it "Lawn Service", Terry!   Some people say "Oh, we have a Gardener that takes care of that!"

*B.S.!*

A true Gardener LIVES on the property in a small house, and does *real* Gardening, not just "lawn service". He maintains the Greenhouse and takes care of transplanting, fertilizing, grafting, tree service and a lot more!

HDH


----------

